# The kicks or the punches?



## exclusive (Aug 15, 2010)

Just a question to ask what you prefer in sparring ..I prefer kicks but i use my fair share of punches too :karate:

posted this in the TangSooDo section too but no reply )=.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 15, 2010)

I like both.  Which one I choose depends on the opening that my opponent gives me.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 15, 2010)

I feel that they really complement each other, so for this reason I like using both.


----------



## Cirdan (Aug 16, 2010)

Punches, kicks, elbows, knees, grabs, locks, throws, sweeps, shoulder slams.. I`ll use anything appropriate to the situation. I like to suprise my opponent.


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 16, 2010)

Both.


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 16, 2010)

I use both, depends on the openings I get from my opponent.  Also if my opponent is using mostly kicks I try to close the distance and use more hand techniques and vice versa if they are heavily using hand techniques I will throw more kicks.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 16, 2010)

It shouldn't be about preference.  Sparring is a DRILL, meant to help you improve on such things like precision, distancing, footwork, etc.  As such, one should probably use the techniques and strategies one is LEAST competent executing and needs the most improvement on.  In other words, stay out of your comfort zone.


----------



## Manny (Aug 16, 2010)

I use most kicks because I am a tae kwon doing but I like to use the hands too, I am the only person who uses hands on my tkd dojang cause I fell hands and feet can be used efectively depending on the range of the fight, every time I use my reverse punch I placed where I want  it and given we can't use the hand to the face area most of my punches are to the mid section. My sparring partners can't block my punches cause they are get used to kicks mostly.

Even the hands does not score at all in our sparring sessions I still used cause it's very gratificating punching the partner in the stomach,rib cage or solar plexus and he could not do a thing to avoid it.

My favorite techs are, the roundhouse kick, the side kick,the spining back kick and the reverse punch.

Manny


----------



## exclusive (Aug 16, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> It shouldn't be about preference.  Sparring is a DRILL, meant to help you improve on such things like precision, distancing, footwork, etc.  As such, one should probably use the techniques and strategies one is LEAST competent executing and needs the most improvement on.  In other words, stay out of your comfort zone.



I never thought of it like that....Thanks


----------

